# We have a diagnosis For Our Little Ben



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Let me start from the begining, A few weeks ago we noticed Ben had gained alot of weight in a very short time frame. He was not his self. 
We did x-rays, ran blood work found out his liver enzymes were high. Thyroid was borderline low and had fallen even more. We did bile acids test that was also high. Although both tests were high they were not that high. Poor Guy he keept gaining weight.

We have had him on 4 weeks of amoxicillin with two more to go. The vet wanted to put him on thyroid and change his diet. This we also did.
We scheduled an ultra sound but never got to it because further symptoms reared it's ugly head............

I am so sad to report in the course of a few days Ben went blind :smcry: This lead to the diagnosis of SARDS. I have been reading up on it and it all seems to fit now. The vet said there is no cure. :smcry: I am not too sure as to what the prognosis is..... Does anyone have experiance with SARDS?

I hope Dr. Jaimie can explain things to me :smhelp: Bless her an all her wisdom and patience for sick furbaby owners, as me! I think I was in shock at the vet hearing there is no cure! :smmadder: 

I am so sad of my sweet Ben.....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Nancy, poor Ben and poor you. My heart goes out to you. I hope Jaimie can provide some insight for you. :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry. :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: I am so sorry I will keep you both in my prayers.
I hope you come to understand this diagnosis.
Little Ben will be thought of very often
ANDREA :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't know anything about SARDS. I do know that my heart breaks for you. I'm so sorry.
Please keep us updated. You need a hug. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh no !! my heart just stopped when you said he went blind :smcry: I am so sorry :smcry: I have never heard of Sards but I will go look it up now :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My heart is breaking for you right now. I hope Jaimie sees this post and explains this to us.
I'm so sorry :grouphug: I've never even heard of SARDS!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so very sorry to hear of Ben's diagnosis. :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: I am so very sorry. :smcry: I can't imagine how upset you must be. I do know know that dogs do adjust to being blind and lead happy lives. :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I never heard of this either. Poor little Ben and poor you. If there is no cure, is there at least a treatment ? :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this, I will keep both you and little Ben in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: I did a search on SARDS and here is what I found, or part of it that I thought most important really.
(It is important to distinguish SARDS from other causes of acute blindness in dogs, because certain acutely blinding conditions may respond to treatment (optic neuritis). Unfortunately, there is no effective treatment for SARDS. However, SARDS is an ocular disease that does not result in concurrent life-threatening systemic illness. Most SARDS-affected dogs adapt to the blindness and are functional, happy pets.)

I know this is no real consolation to you and I do feel your anquish, there is nothing worse than being told your sweet little dog is sick and won't recover back to complete health, it's devastating and so scary too when you are dealing with something you don't understand. 
Again I am so very sorry, for you and little Ben, you are in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Poor Ben! Nancy, I'm so sorry about his diagnosis! Hugs to you and Ben :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Until Dr. Jaimie can explain it better, here is what I found on SARDS:

http://www.eyevet.info/sards.html

http://www.myspecialdog.com/SARDS.aspx

The good news is that it sounds like it isn't painful at all. Both articles do say that SARDS can also go hand in hand with Cushings so a dog should be screened for that, too.

Most diabetic dogs go blind and we have heard wonderful stories about how well blind dogs adjust. They rely so much more on their sense of smell than humans do, most dogs adjust very well. I still remember the gal on the canine diabetes forum who was able to start jogging again with her dog by tying his leash to her waist.

Many owners of diabetic dogs have found this website very helpful:

http://www.blinddogs.com/

I am so glad you finally have a diagnosis. While it's not curable, try to remember, it could be a lot worse. :grouphug:


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

oh poor Ben. :smcry: 
and poor you guys.
how is Ben taking it? how do the other dogs?

i just want to hug him and you right now :grouphug: 

We love you


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm soo sorry!! *hugs you*


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, Im so sorry for little Ben.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My brother had a little cocker spaniel who went blind from diabetes at
the age of 7. She lived a great life and found her way around several
moves over the years. She also made it to 19 yrs. What a great dog
she was. I know it's heartbreaking that SARDS is not reversible but
they can and do lead great lives inspite of it.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your little Ben. My thoughts and prayers are with
you and Ben.

Chloe & Debra


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Im so very sorry :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wish you the best what a shock. HUgs and prayers to you :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so sorry. I had not heard of this. Thanks for calling it to our attention, though I sure am sorry for the circumstances!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Ben... I am thinking about you guys and sending positive thoughts your way. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh gosh, i'm so very sorry.  i have never heard of SARDS. i will keep you in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Everytime I look at sweet little Ben, I tear up. It is so sad to see little Ben walking arround in a fog. When the other dogs bark at something, he barks too and gets up to run after them. Then he realizes he can't....it is so pitiful to watch.

I think we are going to try to get some other opinions. I don't know if anyone else has read up on this affliction, but there are very different reports linking this SARDS to other symptoms. It is very confusing.....some reports say anti imflamitories can bring back the sight or hormone theraphy can help other symptoms from happening. Hum???????????

Anyway hubby, I and Ben are going to have a pitty party. We are going to have special treats and lots of belly scratches and all kinds of kisses and hugs untill we fall asleep. Gotta run girls, and.............of course,


Thanks all for the sweet comments and links. You all are a great support.

XOXOXOX
Nancy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

:grouphug: Hugs and Prayers for Ben and your family.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well like what janet has found it must be determined it is SARDS before you stop with diagnostics. if it is optic neuritis, it needs to be determined ASAP so he can get treated...if it is SARDS then yes he should be fine. But my concern is his liver enzymes that are elevated are not the ones that are elevated in a cushings dog, so i really think you must seek a specialist to no an ERG (electric retinal exam) to determin if it is SARDS first and should be done ASAP


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry to read of Ben's dx of Sards. I have come across this when I've researched various eye problems. As Marj mentioned ,we've had many pooches on our pets with diabetes forum go blind suddenly. It is very traumatic to many owners to go to bed with a sighted dog who fetches their toys to wake the next day to where the pooch can't see. 
Though diabetic cataracts can often be corrected.. many simply can't have it done for various reasons. I can assure you the pooch normally adapts extremely well...much more quickly than the owners. One gal even got to continue taling her blind dog hiking off leash and he managed wonderfully. It does take a period of adjustment of course but not as long as one might think.
The first plan of action is safety so be sure if you have any stairs that the door is kept closed or gated. 
Walking on leash thru the house and talking calmly identifying the 'space" is helpful. Good to start at the food/water area as this is familar . Also if ben should seem 'lost' taking him back to food /water area should get him back on track. having the TV on often helps because the sound will tell him where is is as he'd be used to that. 
Scenting runners/ rugs a different scent for each room is a big help too.. doing that asap and doing the walk-thru... will have him 'oriented" quickly. ( some people scent doorways or baseboards) .
If you have steps he'll have to use.. put him on leash and walk with him talking in simple words..'step", step" and "Ok" at the top or bottom . It won't be lonf before he'll know automatically.
For outside potty...if indeed he does go out. Again , on leash, walk with him to the area you want him to go, using the same path to and from the door. Again he'll soon learn that 'route' on his own. Most soon 'adapt' and resume their usual 'investigating' freely in the yard.
Just in the beginning you'll have to be his 'seeing-eye-human'..but he'll very likely amaze you with his comfort level very quickly. They truly do depend greatly on their sense of smell...even when sighted.
I am wondering though what the vet said about the weight etc. Any dx with that? Is Cushings a consideration?
It's very normal to be shocked and stressed right now... most would be! I do have to add it is important to try to be 'normal' around Ben.... he'll be more calm and adapt better if he doesn't pick up on your stress. ( hard to do I know!)


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

IM SO SORRY ILL KEEP LITTLE BEN IN MY PRAYERS :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I can't imagine how difficult this must be for you. Hugs.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I learn so much on this forum. I am so sorry for Ben and you. This has got to be awful for both of you. Please know that you and Ben are in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am familiar with SARDS. I am on a canine handicap website, as a result of Billy. Also, when Henry came on board, along with the many tests he had, he drinks an ungodly amount of water, I was even thinking of SARDS. But Henry had/has been doing this for years.

I am so very sorry for you and little Ben. It is heartbreaking to watch. Please take comfort in he can, and will, lead a normal life. I cried when Billy first arrived. He was bashing into everything. Now he can "map" out a stranger's house within minutes. It's going to be hard on you, and Ben, at first, but it will get much, much, better. 

Please give Little Ben a special hug from Little Billy, :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Also, I recommend the book, "Living With Blind Dogs", I can't remember the author.

We love you. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry about little Ben. Thank god it isn't anything life-threatening.

And yessss, millions of huggies&kissies.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I am so sorry that you and Ben are going through such a hard time. I don't know anything about SARDS but I did have a dog that was blind...she did fine until we moved to our present house which was kinda a hard transition for her. You have more than one dog which may help little Ben...our Aussie looked out for our blind Silky. It was amazing to watch, she helped her manuver steps and learn her way around the yard (fenced of course). We humans could learn a lot from the compassion our animals show each other. The Silky had always been the caretaker of our "pack" and when she needed help they were there for her. The horse pasture and the dog play area were next to each other and once the Silky got her barrings she resumed her role as leader...she seemed to know when the horses were near "her" fence before the others and would take off running barking like a nut case with the sighted dogs running behind her. 
Good luck to you...you are in my prayers.
Linda


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:grouphug: Nancy, I can only imagine how devastated you and your family are over Ben's diagnosis and sudden loss of sight. I guess none of us know what we will face around the corner from one day to the next. I wish you the very best and will keep you guys in our prayers.

Debbie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I am familiar with SARDS. I am on a canine handicap website, as a result of Billy. Also, when Henry came on board, along with the many tests he had, he drinks an ungodly amount of water, I was even thinking of SARDS. But Henry had/has been doing this for years.
> 
> I am so very sorry for you and little Ben. It is heartbreaking to watch. Please take comfort in he can, and will, lead a normal life. I cried when Billy first arrived. He was bashing into everything. Now he can "map" out a stranger's house within minutes. It's going to be hard on you, and Ben, at first, but it will get much, much, better.
> 
> ...


Is this the book?

http://www.amazon.com/Living-Blind-Dogs-Re...9407&sr=1-1

I have no idea where to get books from anymore now that the big three (Amazon, Barnes and Noble and Borders) continue to sell dog fighting literature, though.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marj ~ Yes, that is it. You're right, we CANNOT support, in any way, bookstores, or websites, who sell dogfighting material. I'm going to search for my book. Hopefully I will find it, and then I'll send it to her. Billy does not need it anymore.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Very distressing news :grouphug: . I am sure with your love and care Ben will adapt . Sarah


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429731
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dogwise has it:

http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DTB618

This website was recommended by Petfinder:

http://www.petcarebooks.com/books/living_blind.htm


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

:shocked: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Ben. I can't even imagine what you're going through. Like everyone else has said, I'm guessing Ben will adjust really well. Dogs are pretty amazing and he's got a whole family to help him out. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so very sorry to hear this bad news. :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I cannot even imagine how difficult this must be for you. My heart aches for you.

But with what I have read from you and all of the comments I have seen on this forum I do know that Ben is one very loved and well cared for little dog. I know that you will find him the best medical care and the best treatments you can. If I were a dog with his illness I could not imagine being in better more loving hands than yours.

You are in our prayers,

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG, what a terrible thing. I had never heard of it. I'm so sorry about little Ben's blindness. If Billie with no eyes can make it so well I'm sure Ben will soon learn. I just hope there isn't something else going on. The weight gain and other lab tests sound suspicious. You and Ben are in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news about Ben and will keep you all in my thoughts hoping for a positive outcome. :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey guys.........

More news, Ben woke up this morn limping, he is very tender to touch on the left shoulder area and leg. I cried :smcry: .............. I have no idea what has happened. He went to bed fine. 

I am so upset. I don't understand what is happening to him. :smmadder: This makes no sence. 

I think I need to take him to a specialist as recommended by Dr.Jaimie.

Please everyone we need some prayers for poor Ben. rayer: 

Thanks everyone for all the info on blind dogs, it is very helpful and so great for everyone to ralley to support us. 
You guys are the best. Please forgive me if I do not answer all your posts. I am just beside my self right now with worry. 

I will keep you all updated.
XOXOXOX
Nancy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hang in there. He may have just bumped into something, but I'm glad you are going to take him to a specialist.

I feel so badly for you. I know how upsetting it is to have a sick dog and not know what it is or how to help. :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

We gave Ben some Rimadyl last night as okayed by Dr.Jaimie........

Well, he woke up only wobbling a little he seems so much better! YA YA YA :aktion033: 

He is still such a happy guy! I swear some times he can see and others he can not especially when he is banging into stuff.

You guys are so fantastic, You have really held my spirits up! I really do not know what I would of done with Ben before I 
found SM. Everyone here is a wealth of knowledge. We all learn from each other and comfort each other in times of need!
I never have ever experianced anything like this and I am so glad to be apart of your family! 

I will be looking at all the info you guys have recomended and keeping you all posted on Ben.

I love you Guys!


----------



## Zoey's Mom (Oct 21, 2006)

> Hey guys.........
> 
> More news, Ben woke up this morn limping, he is very tender to touch on the left shoulder area and leg. I cried :smcry: .............. I have no idea what has happened. He went to bed fine.
> 
> ...


I've been following this story and my heart goes out to you. I will add Ben to my prayers in Church today.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I will keep both you and little Ben in my prayers :grouphug: 

I am pleased too that you are taking him to a specialist, I pray they can find his problem and deal with it so that he can get better :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> We gave Ben some Rimadyl last night as okayed by Dr.Jaimie........
> 
> Well, he woke up only wobbling a little he seems so much better! YA YA YA :aktion033:
> 
> ...


 :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I am so glad Ben is doing better today!

I really think you'll be surprised how well he adjusts to all this. These little white fluffies have such positive outlooks, it's hard to get them down!

I really think Ben will pick up his cue from you. I know he's probably worried about you too, since you've been so upset. I honestly think it's harder on us sometimes because we know all the details of an illness.

Just hang in there and take it day by day. Get a second opinion, figure out for sure what it is that you are dealing with, then just love your special Ben. The rest will follow. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: Sometimes it feels like you got onto a roller coaster and can't get off. Hang in there. Ben is lucky he has you. 
Tina


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: Sometimes it feels like you got onto a roller coaster and can't get off. Hang in there. Ben is lucky he has you.
> Tina[/B]


Well said.....ditto from me!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww I am so sorry to hear about little Ben. I could never imagine going through anything like this.

I am pleased to hear he is feeling better today.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I am so sad Ben has to go thru this.

I pray rayer: it gets easier as the days go by for both of you ..

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I've been keeping you & Ben in my thoughts, big hugs to you, you're such a great mummy and Ben is so lucky to have you! :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Just wanted to let you know that we continue to think about you and Ben and keep you in our prayers. 

Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Horray for Ben feeling better! I will be praying for the best for the little guy.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Another good morn for out little guy! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

We will be calling the specialist on Tuesday. Thanks again everyone for the prayers and good thoughts. 
XOXOXO
Nancy

BTW, I posted a picture of Ben for our main picture. 
He's a little cutie if I say so my self. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So glad to hear it's a good day! Give him special hugs from me. I hope he continues to have good days. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just want to mention... I was reading info on helping blind dogs and the info was basically what you have already been given EXCEPT.... it said 'DON'T CUT THE WHISKERS ON A BLIND DOG... THEY USE THEM NOW MORE THAN EVER!. " It sort of makes sense that the whiskers would be little 'feelers" for them.
Just wanted to get that info to you.
Praying darling little Ben is adjusting well!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I will be checking on Ben and hoping that everything is alright. I will be checking on Tuesday to find out what the specialist says. :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

We have been in limbo this week because we have encountered a new problem.............Here's the scoop......... Ben, one night was under the bed, About 9PM We heard him coughing, as this went on, my hubby concerned, pulled him out from under the bed. We witnessed Ben coughing and choking and trying to throw up. We could not get him to stop. 

Luckily we were able to call our Vet at home. As my hubby is explaining what is going on the the vet, he held the phone up to Ben so the vet could hear first hand........He recommend to do some things but, nothing worked. Ben's tongue was turning blue. He told us to meet him at the vet. 

Hubby and I were in our night time attire but that did not matter. We hopped in the truck and drove VERY fast running red lights........the whole time I was sobbing and telling Ben to hold on we were going to help him....."Hold on Lil Bud" We love you Ben, Hold on!" 
Then...........Just when we turned into the parking lot, Ben gave one last cough............he had............. miraculously stopped choking and coughing............but, wait we were at the vet????? 

As we sat parked in front of the vets office the vet came running out to help us in. As he opened the door to find Ben sitting their panting but staring him in the face happy as can be. Wore out but alert. As I babbled for words as to explain to the vet, Who had just rushed to meet us " I swear he quit choking the minute the tires of the truck hit the parking lot" 
We are now a Little embarrassed by all the fuss we created. The Vet was very nice and invited us in to go ahead and check him out.

His heart and lungs sounded find and his gums were good. Tongue was still a little blue but everything seemed fine. We were in shock, Ben had never done this before, reverse sneeze maybe but never choking to this level. WHOA! It was over. We went home thinking that it was a possibly panic thing or something stuck in his throat, but it was over.

But wait...............after we had all settled in for the night around 1am......more chocking and coughing. 15-20 min later he stopped????? back to bed we go. 3AM just as soon as he started he stopped. Then again at 4AM. Let me tell you one Looooong night that was.

The next morn Ben seemed fine, The vet thought his throat could be irritated. We have been watching him and so far a few coughs yesterday but today it has been quiet. 

Every time we turn around something New crops up with him and nothing makes sense. No two problems fit each other.
We will keep going and hopefully something will come to fruition. Keep us in your prayers please. We are wore out.

XOXOX 
Nancy


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Feel better Ben. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

IMG! What a night!

You were going to follow up with a specialist, weren't you? Maybe you'll get some answers. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Nancy I can totally understand your panic, that must have been horrifying for both you and hubby, I am so sorry you, hubby and little Ben went through that awful night. :grouphug: 
I will keep you all in my prayers that soon you will have positive answers and effective treatment for little Ben :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Nancy, I am so sorry that Ben is going through all of this. I will be keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers I know this has to be wearing hard on you and your hubby. 







*<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Ben</span>*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Poor little Ben. I know about different things cropping up, it seems endless huh? How old is little Ben? Our Muffy will be 12 on the 16th and has had every illness known to dog ( almost anyways)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! what a horrible night!! You all must be exhausted! I'm praying for Ben.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

> IMG! What a night!
> 
> You were going to follow up with a specialist, weren't you? Maybe you'll get some answers. :grouphug:[/B]


We did have an appointment but we canceled because of the coughing prob. Now we are not sure who to see first. 

I had forgot to mention the vet checked his eyes and they are now normal to light reflex, as before they were not. We still think he can't see very well or at all. We will see the vet on Monday and discuss who we will see first. We have to be choosy with our money right now. We have not had a good year. If you all only knew the half of it.





> Poor little Ben. I know about different things cropping up, it seems endless huh? How old is little Ben? Our Muffy will be 12 on the 16th and has had every illness known to dog ( almost anyways)[/B]


Ben is 6yrs old. He will be seven Oct 30.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Best love and thoughts to you and Ben, Nancy.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: To you Nanci your hubby and to little Ben. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: what a night you had, scary :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about this new probelm with Ben. Sending hugs and prayers for Ben and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Gosh! poor Ben...and Poor you and hubby! That must have scared the bejeebers out of you! You all are in my prayers !!


----------



## muffinsmom (Nov 24, 2007)

> Let me start from the begining, A few weeks ago we noticed Ben had gained alot of weight in a very short time frame. He was not his self.
> We did x-rays, ran blood work found out his liver enzymes were high. Thyroid was borderline low and had fallen even more. We did bile acids test that was also high. Although both tests were high they were not that high. Poor Guy he keept gaining weight.
> 
> We have had him on 4 weeks of amoxicillin with two more to go. The vet wanted to put him on thyroid and change his diet. This we also did.
> ...



Nancy, I know what you are going thru with SARDS. My Muffin was diagnosed about 4 weeks ago. She also went blind suddenly. She did exhibit symptoms that sent us to the vet such as doubling her weight, voracious appetite and she was alsways a picky eater,panting. My vet ran blood tests as well as did the 8 hr stim test looking for Cushings but everything came back normal. Her symptoms continued so I went to the super duper vets and after x-rays, sonagrams and all the rest I still didnt have one answer. When I suspected some thing wasn't right with her eyesight. She refused to go down steps. She was circling and didn't seem to see her treats when we offered them, we took her to an opthamologist who shocked us with the news that her retinas had disintergrated and they didn't know why and there was no treatment. Needless to say we were shocked and dismayed. We were hoping for cataracts. She seems to have adjusted well and gets around without bumping into to many things. Because we have a pool we had to put a fence across it and we have to be careful not to leave her on the bed or couch unattended. My biggest worry now is the panting . From all I read SARDs does have a connection to the adrenal glands and I am going to consult with the vet about possible adrenal insufficiency. I also have wondered if feeding her commercial dog food had anything to do with it. I now cook all my dogs meals. There is a book called Living with Blind Dog by Caroline Levin that I have been told to get. I ordered it and am waiting.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this! *hugs you tight*


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429601
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Muffins Mom,
I know your pain...... Bless Muffins heart, Sounds like you are doing all the right things to treat her and keep her comfortable and safe. I do have questions......What were/are her liver levels like? Do you have her on any meds and have they checked her thyroid?

SARDS has a gamut of symptoms and runs from one end of the problems to another. They are not sure what causes it and they say there is no cure. However there is a experimental treatment in Iowa that my vet and others told me about. It can be risky and costly..... we elected not to put him through it. We have had blind dogs before and they do fine. we just treat the symptoms as they come up.

I have not pursued the adrenal insufficiency because Ben's liver levels went back to normal recently. So I have no advice for you there. He also quit panting. The Panting, I think has to do with the weight gain and it being warm out side it now is cool and no panting....in my Bens case. 

Did your ophthalmologist recommend any meds? Ours recommended vitamins and a anti inflammatory. We ran the course with those. I saw no difference in him so I have elected to stop those.

I wish I had more answers and could offer more comforting words but I think our love for them will do them more good than all the experimental treatments available. Keep me posted and feel free to PM me.

Hugs to you both,
Nancy and Ben


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That sounds so scary.......... :grouphug: to you and little Ben. I hope things settle down a little for the holidays. :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Hugs for Ben and you . Sarah


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I just now am reading the posts about Ben and Muffin, I am so sorry..will keep them both in my prayers...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Nancy, I am so sorry to hear about Ben's illness. God bless and help you to help him. MORE POWER to you and your husband.

I also am sorry to hear about Muffin. May God help you as well.

:grouphug: 
Melanie


----------

